# Morel-thirsty Texan looking north



## Morchella94 (Apr 15, 2018)

Could never stop thinking about these delicious mushrooms since I was lucky enough to stumble on a spot in CT. I now live in North Texas and am planning a trip up to southern OK this spring to look around. I looked last year in TX and found nothing. I’m familiar with most host trees, might just need to be in the right place at the right time when the water tables are up. Any suggestions for a beginner in this area would be much appreciated!


----------



## JimBob (Mar 29, 2019)

You may not have to go OK to find morels. I live in NTX. There are morels around. The trick is timing and weather. If the weather is too dry and warm there may be few and fruit for a Brief period of just 3-5 days. Timing- I used to find that the prime time was 4/1 , +/- a week. Last year it started at least 3/15 and maybe even earlier. Last year was the best I have ever seen due to a warm early March followed by 10 days of cooler and rainy weather. Good luck.


----------



## ahessling (Mar 24, 2015)

How many pounds did you harvest in 2020? Any will have been awesome, I’m still scoreless in TX


----------



## JimBob (Mar 29, 2019)

ahessling said:


> How many pounds did you harvest in 2020? Any will have been awesome, I’m still scoreless in TX


I found 145 mushrooms for a total of 6.65 lbs over a 12 period.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

I live near Tyler Texas and I usually pick about 30lbs a year. Looking for the wrong trees. Looks for Elms early in the season then switch to cedars and oaks late in the season. Start looking when temps reach the 60's during the day and above the mid 40's at night. I have found them as early as mid February.


----------

